
DarkUniverse – the mysterious APT framework #27 - mesofile
https://securelist.com/darkuniverse-the-mysterious-apt-framework-27/94897/
======
mzs
good article with background

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/11/shado...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/11/shadow-brokers-leak-of-nsa-code-leads-to-discovery-of-new-
apt-hacking-group/)

